# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Please help beginner how to make rotation to work

## buttmule

Hey,
I have installed PE like addon to addon/interface but how can i get rotations like no carrier to work?
Can someone run this down to me and tell step by step and how do I get the rotation to run?
I have unlocker oLua also but still i cant figure why doesnt my rotations work.
Trying surv hunter rotation from no carrier.

I just cant figure this out and I have read and read but still nothing.

Says that like in picture but nothing happens. Shouldnt it activate routine auto?



Strange MM seems to work? any clue on this?

----------


## zeldaboch

Try /reload the ui

----------


## ImogenOC

> Hey,
> I have installed PE like addon to addon/interface but how can i get rotations like no carrier to work?
> Can someone run this down to me and tell step by step and how do I get the rotation to run?
> I have unlocker oLua also but still i cant figure why doesnt my rotations work.
> Trying surv hunter rotation from no carrier.
> 
> I just cant figure this out and I have read and read but still nothing.





> Says that like in picture but nothing happens. Shouldnt it activate routine auto?





> Strange MM seems to work? any clue on this?


Did you enable it? :P

----------


## Naptownz

having the same issue

----------


## Spem

What version of PE are you running?

Are you getting Lua error(s)? (You can turn lua errors on by going into Interface/Help and check Display Lua errors or whatever it says, then reload your UI and it should show all Lua errors - if thats the problem ofc)

If your really stuck, PM me and I will help you on skype.

----------


## Aelhyon

I have the same problem, the rotation doesn't start.
I try to use MTS rotation, and the rotation list not appeare in probably configuration box.The same with No carrier rotation, don't appeare in probably box.
Someone can help me please ?

----------


## Starkey2009

Is it in your addon list at the character screen look at your addon list and see if its in there if its not been ticked it will not show up in the rotation box

----------


## Aelhyon

I have the dependence in my add-on list.
For example, in game with MTS, I have the general config screen, the status screen, but I haven't the class config screen because I can't choose it in probably config screen box, no rotation list is present. 
It's very strange, perhaps I miss one thing.
Have you any idea?

----------


## Aelhyon

I try to make my client in english (i am french), but it's the same thing.
I try with other customs routine, it's the same too, they don't appear in probably box.
I use PE 6.1r16 and oLua unlocker, and i try too with EWT.
I need help please

----------


## StinkyTwitch

What are the names of the folders for Probably and MTS in your Interface/AddOns folder?

----------


## Aelhyon

The names of the folders are : Probably for PE
Probably_NOC_Rotations for NoCarrier
Probably_MrTheSoulz for MTS


and i have the .toc with right name in each folder

----------

